# My LIL MAN waited for me before passing... :(



## Snooty (May 12, 2014)

My lil man passed away last week May 8th. I noticed him being ill in the afternoon of the 6th. So I did all I can for him to make it through this struggle. From syringe feeding him, massaging his tummy and all the tlc, I gave it all. Here's the thing, lil man is no ordinary bun. He's a special needs rabbit. He's already ill before this g.i stasis. Unfortunately, he doesn't have much in him to fight another battle. :'(

The night before his passing, I am already preparing myself for the inevitable. He was just so weak that I can feel that he won't make it through the night. I set him up in a cosy blanket and went to sleep. The next day, he was still in the same spot( his cage is in my room ). I cried and got up, thought he was dead. But then, he got up on his feet very much alive. He looks happy to see me. But in about 15 mins or so he start to deteriorate fastt. He screamed from pain and just flopped side ways. I don't want to kill him myself to spare him from his suffering, I don't have the heart to do it. So I just waited for him to go on his own terms. He just waited for me to wake up before he decided it is time for him to go. :'( bitter sweet indeed.

I love him with all my heart. I will miss him dearly... His sweet tiny face, his crazy digging, constant peeing(kidney probs  ), his kisses, his hyper bursts, and more!! For 4 years he gave me joy and immense love. He will remain in my heart forever. He is my only LIL MAN!


----------



## pani (May 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about his passing.  He was so lucky to have you to care for him and his special needs.

ray:

Binky free, little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2014)

So sorry for your loss--words are so inadequate.


----------



## mhockin78 (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like he had a lot of love to give you and he knew how much you loved him. Sorry to hear your lil man passed  What a special bond you two had, I hope you can take comfort in all his wonderful memories and the last 4 years you spent with him...


----------



## Snooty (May 13, 2014)

That was my LIL MAN... 
Thanks guys. Btw the profile pic is Snooty. They're twins.
Thanks guys.


----------



## HEM (May 19, 2014)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss!!
Hopefully you can reflect on the 4 years you had with your lil' man and that will help you through this time.
RIP lil man


----------

